# Bobcat Tags



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering when Bobcat tags were going to be available? Also are those just available over the counter first come first served up to an individuals 3 tag limit? Thanks


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

All you answers can be found here in the guide book.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/gu ... ebook.html


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks! I didn't notice that this years edition had come out yet. Found what I was looking for.


----------

